# Gonal F storage - too cold?



## AmySparkle (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I feel like a bit of an idiot, but I think I’ve improperly stored my Gonal F injection pens. It said to store them in a fridge at 2 – 8 degrees, but I got really paranoid my fridge wasn’t cold enough (it fluctuates a bit) and turned it up to full blast. So it was at 0 degrees for a while. I’ve had the pens for 2 days, and they were stored improperly for up to 12 of that. 

The company the drugs came from said they wouldn’t work if they were at 0 degrees. I’ve tried calling my hospital but have had no response yet. The box says ‘Store in a refrigerator (2°C-8°C). Do not freeze.’ The pens didn’t freeze, I’m sure (nothing in the fridge was frozen, though I haven’t opened the packet to check).

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Thanks very much,

Amy


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Did you manage to get hold of the hospital to discuss?

If fridge was at 0C then there is a risk that it can have affected the stability of the drugs and you would be best advised to arrange a new supply of medication. There is a possibility that ice crystals may have formed and then melted again, so although the drugs may appear fine it is impossible to guarantee this. Sorry


----------

